# Coast Guard Videos



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

A buddy of mine who is stationed in San Fransisco sent me this link of some good videos of coasties out training. The surf's up video seems like it would be a blast to do atleast once in my life. http://coastguard.dodlive.mil/2013/01/announcing-the-2012-video-of-the-year/


----------

